# Spring and Summer Children's Work



## EJBPhoto (Jun 18, 2009)

Wanted to come here and share some recent work   I recently opened a second studio in Austin TX so I've been working back and forth between CT and Texas, and it's been crazy, but I'm still trying to find time to share online.  People sharing online was so helpful to me at the beginning of my journey, and still is!

I have to admit, I don't come here too often these days, but when I did today I was shocked to see the levels of hostility in this forum.  It's sad to see such a handful of aspiring photographers who lack a 'learning attitude'.  That is what photography has always been about- starting from scratch, constant improving, letting your tail hang between your legs at times and taking the critique, and learning from those that have walked the same path before you.  It's nice to see many professionals offering advice over here, and I hope that for the same of the true learners, they are encouraged to continue to despite some negativity.   

I wanted to post some pictures on a positive note though.  I always enjoyed when people posted children's portraits on here before I was a professional, as I know there's not always a ton over here, so I hope that those of you interested in children's photography find this inspirational.  Please feel free to ask any questions about settings, lighting, pping, etc. I'm always happy to answer.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## sxesweets (Jun 18, 2009)

I love these photos. I'm new at this so no real useful comments, not that you need any. But I love these photos


----------



## mooimeisie (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, it's no wonder you've opened a secnd studio.  Wonderful photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mijoh (Jun 18, 2009)

Lovely, as per usual. I've seen most of these on your blog already, but it's nice to see you still posting here! Now that you're down south and within driving distance I'm going to have to start saving my pennies to book you. 

I love your watermelon series in particular and your red-headed newborn! 

Are you finding there are different challenges down here in Texas than you have up north? I'm super curious about the transition.


----------



## rub (Jun 18, 2009)

Beautiful!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 18, 2009)

Lovely photos, I love the bokeh too ^_^


----------



## EJBPhoto (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

 I always want to encourage people to remember that I'm only 22 now and started my business with a 50mm and very little money at age 19.  It's totally possible to be successful at photography if you have the drive, the right attitude, and take the time to get the talent with a lot of practice.  If there are any young people reading this, please feel free to PM me. I love cultivating a passion in photography and speaking to aspiring artists- its a lot of fun.  I'm by no means where I want to be yet with my career, but I'm still afloat and right now that's important.

I have only been in Texas for about 3 weeks, so it's hard for me to say yet! Each has their set of challenges.

In CT, custom photography is pretty unheard of.  This is a benefit because I have a pretty good grip on the market that does use custom photography (I do well in the search engines and find most clients online), but it is also hard because most people settle for official chain studios generally.  You're having to constantly explain what custom photography is.  MArketing is nearly impossible because of how spread out Connecticut is.  I work in all of CT and parts of MA and NY simply because of how it is up here. It's very spread out.  It's rich town, poor town, rich town, poor town, etc.  It's  an old area so there's no rhyme or rhythm to any of it.  As a result I spend about 1 hour driving to and then 1 hour driving home from most of my shoots in CT.  It's exhausting and hard to target areas.

In Austin, you're surrounded by photographers. They're everywhere.  It's a very artsy techy town.  This is good because people are in touch with custom photography, but it's also bad because you have a lot more competition.  Local businesses generally already have relationships with local photographers.  At the same time, young people are a little more accepted as business owners in Austin.  I'm 22, so many times in CT its hard to be taken seriously. There are many young business owners in Austin so I'm one of many.  Another good thing about Austin is how close everything is.  To drive to the farthest suburb area, you'd be driving about 40 minutes. That's the max ever.  I also am targeting San Antonio an hour away.  I think the San Antonio market will be really similar to CT, there are not many photogs there, but I haven't really explored marketing there yet.  

Overall, I think Austin will be much harder to break into, but I also think that it will be more fulfilling in the long run for a life long business.

My new website for those interested is Austin // San Antonio CHILDREN'S, BABY, FAMILY PHOTOGRAPHER

Hope that gives some insight! Still much to learn!


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Jun 18, 2009)

:thumbup:fantastic work!!


----------



## Mijoh (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Erin. Very interesting. I'm sure you'll do amazingly. I've always admired your sharp business decisions and have watched in amazement as you went from learning your skill here on TPF/ILP to running two businesses. Congratulations on all your success, you so deserve it.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Ashlee   that means a lot to me. It's been really scary starting from the ground up in Austin, very nerve racking, so that means a lot to me to hear you say that. I appreciate it.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks so much Erin for the detailed info on how you are doing lately, and the helpful insight!   Your work is amazingly beautiful as usual!!  It's a pleasure to look at each one!  

I totally agree with a lot of what you are saying about clients.  So many people choose to go with discount department store photos or chain studios, and do not how good custom photography is!!    I must be marketing to the wrong people.  Anyway, keep up the great work and congrats on the new studio! 

NJ


----------



## twocolor (Jun 19, 2009)

k, just totally bookmarked YOUR website!! STUNNING work, I'll be bouncing back there for inspiration often!


----------



## Reyna (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW! You did an amazing job! You will do great in Austin. If you come to Dallas, I would LOVE to book a session with you. I have 2 beautiful boys, I have a 3 year old and 1 year old.


----------



## jenn76 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these beautiful photos! I bookmarked your site months ago when I saw you post on here. I love photographing children! I don't know if this happens to other photographers, but I have sort of gotten hooked on different editing techniques, like using actions and textures and all... I really am trying to reel myself back in to just keeping it simple, without all the special effects. I really admire your work, especially the way your color really pops, but it looks so natural, not overdone or anything (like mine looks sometimes!). Can you tell me about your post-processing technique to get the colors to look so fantastic? I am sure much of it has to do with proper lighting and exposure also, but seriously... I wish I could get my colors to look half that good! Thanks again for sharing! 

BTW, I hope this even makes sense... it's 230am and my brain is a little fuzzy.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Jun 20, 2009)

What post-processing software do you use for sharpness and color?


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 20, 2009)

Erin, you post on ILP too right? I love these! Your newborn shots in particular are beautiful. We're about to relocate to Dallas ourselves. I'm sort of looking forward to rebuilding my business. Anyway, beautiful work.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! 

Reyna- I beliiiieve Dallas we are doing a bunch of Dallas shoots the 2nd or 3rd week of August   Contact the studio in Austin if you're interested! 

Jenn- Thank you!  I do very little. I used to over edit as well.  I first adjust my exposure (I always under expose) by either creating a new layer and changing the mode to screen mode, and adjusting the opacity of that, and then also by sometimes raising my midtones and bringing down my blacks in levels.  Then I do a slight defog at 20.60.1, do some selective cloning (I'm a big cloner.  I often clone the cheek at 10% opacity and then use it to just even out the skin, painting over parts of the skin where it doesn't look as creamy), and then adjust the skin tones.  Honestly, I just eyeball them.  I refer to other photographers websites to compare color a lot as I go through a session. Finally I run portraiture on them- pricey, but worth every penny.  I bought portraiture (150ish) and then downloaded the free actions to use with it and run 'smoothing normal' at around 70% on everything.  HTH! 

Reese- Just photoshop   Like most photogs, I do correct my color by a lot of practice and just getting good at skintones, and the sharpness is just sharp lenses and accurate focus. Hope that helps!

Nj- Thanks!!! 

Lacey- Oh that's great!  Austin is it's own beast... haha it really is.  Dallas seems competitive too.  Good luck!


----------



## jenn76 (Jun 21, 2009)

Erin, 
I can't thank you enough for your informative reply! I am starting to edit my shoot from this evening, and using just a couple of tips from you, I can already see a difference! Thank you for sharing! If you ever need a shadow for a day, let me know! 

~jenn


----------

